# Church Goer Vs. Christian



## LucieLoo12 (May 6, 2011)

I just really wanted to write this because it has been on my heart for a while and I know some may say I am judging or being critical but when I read the bible I began to wonder,"where are the true christians at". I read scriputures saying God has called us to be a holy nation, pecuilar people, a seperated people for his Glory. But then I see people who say they are "Chrisitans" that love clubbing , fornication, lewdness, alcohol etc which is everything that God hates. The bible says "Be ye holy, for I am Holy...." thats not a question but a commandment from God. We are required to have a clean and pure lifestyle before God. Does this happen over nite? No. but it takes some effort on our parts, not just saying "God knows my heart" and keeping on living loosely with no desire to change.."church people" (the people who go to church and thats it, it no other evidence in their lives that they love God) make people who do live rite before be called "holy rolly" "fanatics" "you go to far", or "it dont take all that" "judgemental"...when we are actually the ones that are doing the things that are required of us. You can't tell me Jesus died so we can keep on sinning and be bound in sadness, despression, lust, anger etc and just say "God forgive me" and all is well. No SIR! He died that we may have life more abundantly. He said he called the sinners to repentance. Repentance is not just saying God forgive me,and keep on sinning, but its a action word, it means to TURN AWAY and not do again...

Name one sin you HAVE to do in oder to live??? ....................sin is a choice


*I know some will get mad by reading this but Im not here to attack anyone by no means,I dont know anyone personally on LHCF, but lets just examine ourselves, me included*...Are we really serving God, or do we just like the idea of saying we serve God....He said "If you love me , keep my commandments"...We show God that we love him by OBEDIENCE...not just with our words..
I was bound by so many things, Christ had to free me and still is freeing, but he said in his word "Come out from among them and be ye seperate, touch not the unclean thing and I will receive you" We cant be like the world...we have to be different...but so many want to look like, act like, dress like etc the world so its hard to see who is really serving God ..
I just want to share a few scriptures before I end this...


1st John 3: 
*2*Beloved, now are we the sons of God, and it doth not yet appear what we shall be: but we know that, when he shall appear, we shall be like him; for we shall see him as he is. 
*3*And every man that hath this hope in him purifieth himself, even as he is pure. 
*4*Whosoever committeth sin transgresseth also the law: for sin is the transgression of the law. 
*5*And ye know that he was manifested to take away our sins; and in him is no sin. 
*6*Whosoever abideth in him sinneth not: whosoever sinneth hath not seen him, neither known him. 
*7*Little children, let no man deceive you: he that doeth righteousness is righteous, even as he is righteous. 
*8*He that committeth sin is of the devil; for the devil sinneth from the beginning. For this purpose the Son of God was manifested, that he might destroy the works of the devil. 
*9*Whosoever is born of God doth not commit sin; for his seed remaineth in him: and he cannot sin, because he is born of God.  *10*In this the children of God are manifest, and the children of the  whosoever doeth not righteousness is not of God, neither he that loveth not his brother. 


Please feel free to comment...but please...lets keep this scriptual...I know so many say "I think , i feel i believe, i heard, i guess..." but the bible says let the word be true and every man a liar...So all that i said is only the bible so if you are mad at this you are not mad at me but the word. If there is anything you dont understand or agree, I dont mind at all backing it up  or explaining with scripture...God Bless


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 6, 2011)

^^ THANK YOU!! Sometimes I feel so alone when I speak scriptures and people tell me what they feel instead and it is contrary to His word. I just believe what the word says so I check my life against His word and allow the Holy Spirit to deal with me so I may be pleasing the My God.

You should not be surprised, the bible tells us that these times will come and they are here. 

...the time will come when they will not endure sound doctrine, but according to their own desires, because they have itching ears, they will heap up for themselves teachers; and they will turn their ears away from the truth, and be turned aside to fables." 2 Timothy 4:2-4 

"I marvel that you are turning away so soon from Him who called you in the grace of Christ, to a different gospel, which is not another; but there are some who trouble you and want to pervert the gospel of Christ. But even if we, or an angel from heaven, preach any other gospel to you than what we have preached to you, let him be accursed. 
"As we have said before, so now I say again, if anyone preaches any other gospel to you than what you have received, let him be accursed. For do I now persuade men, or God? Or do I seek to please men? For if I still pleased men, I would not be a bondservant of Christ." Galatians 1:6-10​ 
"Every word of God is pure; He is a shield to those who put their trust in Him. Do not add to His words, lest He rebuke you, and you be found a liar." Proverbs 30:5-6

"For I testify to everyone who hears the words of the prophecy of this book: If anyone adds to these things, God will add to him the plagues that are written in this book; and if anyone takes away from the words of the book of this prophecy, God shall take away his part from the Book of Life, from the holy city, and from the things which are written in this book." Revelation 22:18-19

*"How can a young man cleanse his way?*
*By taking heed according to Your word.*
*With my whole heart I have sought You; *
*Oh, let me not wander from Your commandments!*
*Your word I have hidden in my heart,*
*That I might not sin against You." *
*Psalm 119:9-11*​


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 6, 2011)

U preaching!!


----------



## CoilyFields (May 6, 2011)

"Pure religion and undefiled before God and the father is this; to visit the fatherless and widows in their affliction and keep himself unspotted from the world"
James 1:27

This says it all. Not only refrain from sin but do good.


----------



## InVue (May 6, 2011)

Stay Encouraged! 

I’ve often heard elder saints say that many modern Christians don’t have the conviction of earlier Christians. That could be due to the heavy present of evil in the world today.  The enemy has turned the hearts of God’s people to the world and self. They have lost sight on the real meaning of Christian living and the“_love of many has waxed cold_.”  Saints of old predicted this day would come. Jesus said in Matt24:22 “_except those days should be shortened, there should no flesh be saved: but for the elect's sake those days shall be shortened_.” I’m sure you’ve  noticed time passing fast? I believe God has shorten the days as He said.

I grew up attending a Holiness Church the type the world labeled sanctified/ holy rollers. Those holy people I knew lived the life they talked and preached about. I remember in junior high school you could identify the saved girls and boys by their mannerisms and apparel. It was something about them that seem peaceful to me. I secretly admired them because others would make fun and criticize their dress.   Yet, they remained saved.  I remember one of the girls went on to high school with me she never changed. She was saved when we graduated. Likewise holy adults lifestyle were different. 

In our family when the saved relatives attended the family gatherings other relatives would hide alcoholic beverages and reframe from cursing in the saved relative’s presence. It was not because they demanded everyone change their behavior. I believe it was because the family respected the life they lived. In this day and time it is not about your talk it's about your walk. People are paying very little to what you say but watching everything you do even on the Internet...

In due time God is going to separate the wheat from the tare (Matt 13:24-30). So I say to you continue living your convictions Jesus is coming back for those who are living a holy life.


Woe unto them that call evil good, and good evil; that put darkness for light, and light for darkness; that put bitter for sweet, and sweet for bitter.        Isa 5:20

You love evil more than good Ps 52:3: 

But know this, that in the last days perilous times will come: For men will be lovers of themselves … blasphemers, … unholy,…despisers of good.      2 Tim. 3:1-4


----------



## Jenibo (May 7, 2011)

I can't thank you enough for this thread!  This has been on my mind lately and I have a desire to be separate from the world. Christians nowadays dont pray or read the word. People look at christians to get a picture of who Jesus is but he is being POORLY represented. Look at "Gospel " artists and the industry. Most of these stars are out fornicating and doing wrong- contrary to what they sing of- but when they get caught up- all is well after a "sabbatical" and a new song about "don't judge me" or "im only human". From their demeanor to their speech and music you can't tell them apart from the world. I mean look at the Gospel awards that come on every year- it's truly sad but this is the example being set for Christian youth today.


----------



## Guitarhero (May 8, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> We are required to have a clean and pure lifestyle before God. Does this happen over nite? ....... He said he called the sinners to repentance. Repentance is not just saying God forgive me,and keep on sinning, but its a action word, it means to TURN AWAY and not do again...
> 
> Name one sin you HAVE to do in oder to live??? ....................sin is a choice......
> 
> Please feel free to comment...but please...lets keep this scriptual...I know so many say "I think , i feel i believe, i heard, i guess..." but the bible says let the word be true and every man a liar...So all that i said is only the bible so if you are mad at this you are not mad at me but the word. If there is anything you dont understand or agree, I dont mind at all backing it up  or explaining with scripture...God Bless




Like a math class, not all kids will be at the top of the class.  There will be a majority in the middle and a few at the very bottom (or maybe many?).  This is why G-d gave us reconciliation.  All those sacrifices in the Temple and communion today (although there are some that are only representative of that sacrifice) all serve the same purpose, continually.  Notice, they came to the Temple yearly.  The highest day of atonement and the highest sacrament ... yearly.  This is to say that people are individuals and some heal faster than others.  But if that person realizes the error and apologizes, then that is the H-ly Spirit at work in his/her life.  Every man has a free choice.  Some learn easily, others not. Romans 7:15,   
"I don't really understand myself, for I want to do what is right, but I don't do it. Instead, I do what I hate."

There are so many factors involved in why we sin as the human person is extremely complex in nature but, yes, it's choice ultimately.  It's likewise the growth stage and lack of maturity and not everyone was born the exact same time.  Believe that, people who commit sins of the flesh know, they are struggling (you describe clubbing as sinful..??).  It_ is_ very important to look at self...but that's just it...at self.  It is still sad to look at the state of the world.  But if we have mercy and patience, we can look past the sins of another and see Christ at work.  Obviously, He did when He looked at us...and still looking at us post-acceptance of Him.  Just consider Judas, whom Jesus loved closely, Thomas and Peter.  With all they knew, they still denied/sinned/disbelieved.  It is a process.  And considering culture and practices that do not have a clear-cut admonition such as sexual sin etc., it's probably just personal choice so projecting "evil" on something cultural might not be seen as such to another.  Depends.  I'm sure that some Sunni Muslims think holy christians are still wh*res...because they don't cover their heads, arms and ankles fully.  It's a matter of perspective, oftentimes.  This thread is begging for a spinoff on what is considered sin.


----------



## Sharpened (May 8, 2011)

The reason is simple: people have not made Yah Lord and King over their lives. They refuse or are ignorant of Jesus' _command_ to "deny self, take up your cross and follow Me." (Luke 9:23, John 3:30, Matthew 16:24, Mark 8:34, 1 Corinthians 15:31). Demonstrated by their actions, very few actually trust His Guide to lead them. Oh, but watch those who are transformed by His will over time and make sure you encourage them. Maybe we should focus on the ones growing instead and pray for the others. Hmm...

BTW, Scripture says "Let _God_ be true and every man a liar" (Romans 3:4). I have seen people abuse others with the Bible, plus there is no perfect translation of the book. This is why it is so vitally important to make that spiritual rebirth (John 3), that connection with Him and strengthen it (Mark 9:24, Ephesians 3:16, Ephesians 6:10, 2 Thessalonians 3:3, 2 Timothy 4:17, 1 Peter 5:10). Here is an idea: pray before doing anything. He may not convict you right off, but when He does and you truly believe...OUCH! Perfect examples: Jesus' relationship with Peter and David's sin with Bathsheba.


----------



## blazingthru (May 8, 2011)

I had so much to say about this topic, I decided to just make it short, No one is going to change on their own, only God can change people and God won't change people until they realize and see that they need God and that they are willing. Willing to do and go all the way if possible. All the way and they are willing to open up their hearts and seek the real truth, not something that makes it easy for you.  The truth is in the word and sitting down and diligently studying, its not going to be easy at first, it really is not because we are not always ready to deal with the truth about ourselves and our lives and the things we have been doing and God reveals everything about YOU in his words and people don't want to hear it.  But for those who do and obey, its one thing to read and study its another to obey. Obeying is really the key to getting to know God and know him to the point where you can say he is your friend and hope one day he will say it to you.  In this text he says obedient children, he calls those who love him and obey him his children 
*1 Peter 1:14-21 (New American Standard Bible)*

 14As obedient children, do not be conformed to the former lusts which were yours in your ignorance, Ignorance would be correct, so what excuse is there to continue doing the same old thing, now that we ,know the truth

 15but like the Holy One who called you, be holy yourselves also in all your behavior;

 16because it is written, "YOU SHALL BE HOLY, FOR I AM HOLY."

 17If you address as Father the One who impartially judges according to each one's work, conduct yourselves in fear during the time of your stay on earth; Recognize that our time here is very short, and we have a journey ahead of us and so we should never love this world.

 18knowing that you were not redeemed with perishable things like silver or gold from your futile way of life inherited from your forefathers,

 19but with precious blood, as of a lamb unblemished and spotless, the blood of Christ.

 20For He was foreknown before the foundation of the world, but has appeared in these last times for the sake of you

 21who through Him are believers in God, who raised Him from the dead and gave Him glory, so that your faith and hope are in God.


----------



## CoilyFields (May 9, 2011)

My youth pastors said this to us: "Many people want Jesus to be their savior...but they don't all want Him to be their Lord."

We like to accept the gift that Jesus gave...accept him as our savior but when it comes to doing what he says and living how he wants...He can keep alla dat!...save me but then leave me alone...


----------



## makeupgirl (May 15, 2011)

Let's just put it this way.  A church goer go out of obligation because they believe just going will get the into heaven. Ask them how church was, the response is normally is that the choir was good or the preacher was good.  Now, ask them what the message was about and the scriptures given and what did they get from the message and usually the response is I don't know but God knows my heart.  

Now, a true Christian is one that has been washed in the blood of Jesus. They have sincerely ask Jesus to be the Lord of their life. They believe in his death, burial, and resurrection and that he came to earth and became flesh.  They believe that Jesus is not only the Son of God but that he is God; God the Son, the 2nd member of the trinity of the Godhead.

They go church to worship, praise, and glorify God. To fellowship with our bro/sis in Christ. More importantly it is to learn and study what thus saith the Lord through his word by teacher that he has chosen to spread his message. 

That is what church goer vs Christian means in my opinion.


----------



## Poohbear (May 20, 2011)

How can any of you talk about refraining from sin when you have preach all over this forum that "Christians can never stop sinning until they die"???


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 20, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> How can any of you talk about refraining from sin when you have preach all over this forum that "Christians can never stop sinning until they die"???


 
We are not to willfully practice sin. God himself is at work in the new birth(if we allow Him to) so that we cannot keep on practicing sin. We must desire to live holy before the Lord. *We put our trust and assurance in Jesus Christ. The resultant assurance is not a license for sin; rather, it is a source of comfort and encouragement in the struggle with and victory over sin. *

1 John 2:1 My little children, I am writing these things to you so that you may not sin. *But if anyone does sin, we have an advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous.*” In other words, John does not assume that if you sin, you are not born again. He assumes that if you sin, you have an Advocate, Jesus Christ. And only those who are born again have this Advocate.

1 John 3:6 No one who abides in him keeps on sinning; no one who keeps on sinning has either seen him or known him. 7 Little children, let no one deceive you. Whoever practices righteousness is righteous, as he is righteous. 8 Whoever makes a practice of sinning is of the devil, for the devil has been sinning from the beginning. The reason the Son of God appeared was to destroy the works of the devil. 9 No one born of God makes a practice of sinning, for God’s seed abides in him, and he cannot keep on sinning because he has been born of God. 10 By this it is evident who are the children of God, and who are the children of the  whoever does not practice righteousness is not of God, nor is the one who does not love his brother.

*No one born of God makes a practice of sinning”)* *has the effect, by the Holy Spirit, of awakening him to the danger of his condition so that he flies to his Advocate and his Propitiation for mercy and forgiveness and righteousness. He confesses his sin and receives cleansing (1:9),* *and his love for Christ is renewed and the sweetness of his relationship is recovered and the hatred of sin is restored and the joy of the Lord again becomes his strength.* By J.P.

Hope this helps
Blessings


----------



## Poohbear (May 20, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> We are not to willfully practice sin. God himself is at work in the new birth(if we allow Him to) so that we cannot keep on practicing sin. We must desire to live holy before the Lord. *We put our trust and assurance in Jesus Christ. The resultant assurance is not a license for sin; rather, it is a source of comfort and encouragement in the struggle with and victory over sin. *
> 
> 1 John 2:1 My little children, I am writing these things to you so that you may not sin. *But if anyone does sin, we have an advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous.*” In other words, John does not assume that if you sin, you are not born again. He assumes that if you sin, you have an Advocate, Jesus Christ. And only those who are born again have this Advocate.
> 
> ...


Whenever we commit a sin that we know is wrong, that is practicing wilful sin. "Practice of sinning" is relative. It does not just mean "every day" or "very often". It can mean once a month or once a year. If you sin, no matter how big or small, it is wrong. The bible says nothing about practice, it just flat out says "he that committeth sin is of the devil and is not born of God".There's really no distinction between the Church Goer and the true Christian if they both practice sin.  Can you or anyone here that can honestly say that you don't "practice sin"???


----------



## makeupgirl (May 20, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> How can any of you talk about refraining from sin when you have preach all over this forum that "Christians can never stop sinning until they die"???


 
That's the thing, there is a difference between salvation and sinning.  We are all born spiritual dead and separated from God.  We still have a sinful nature, even though we are now in Christ.  Why? because even though we're saved, we still have the same tongue, the same hand, the same foot, the same brain, the same body from our birth.  We were all, every human that has ever been born is born in the spirit of Adam.  One the believer in Christ as accepted Christ as their Lord and Savior, then we become born into the spirit of Christ and receive the indwelling of the Holy Spirit (hence Christ saying that we must be born again).  Great, so we are now in Christ, we can live with him forever upon our death or the rapture (which ever comes first).  Now, we have 2 natures in us, the sinful nature and the Spirit of God, which is always in battle within the believer because they are contrary one to the other (Gal 5:16-17) Which is why we must always ask the Holy Spirit to fill him with himself.  The one you feed is the one that grows.  Say you, hang around people that gossip or cuss constantly, your flesh is going to pick up on that and as you parttake, the flesh grows.  In contrast, as you continuously studying the bible, listening to hymns, gospel songs, etc... you grow spiritually.  

Our sinful nature is deeply, deeply buried but it's still who we are by our natural birth.  But we are still new creatures, we are no longer considered sinners in the eyes of God because we are now in Christ and we have the indwelling of the Holy Spirit.  

Have you ever wonder why if you sin you feel bad?  That's the Holy Spirit conviction but also that's him letting us know that this is not right, we're out of fellowship and need to make things right and confess.  Satan now hates us because we're not his kids anymore and he plants doubts in us that we're not really saved when we do sin but because we're in Christ, we still have that desire to please God our Father, hence the guilty when we sin and the reason that the Holy Spirit convicts us.  

I'm not perfect, I still lie, cuss, have sexual immoral thoughts, have a temper, road rage, hormonal outbursts.  I was born a sinner, so that's the natural response in my being.  But I'm now perfected in Christ because he is the Lord of my life and I have trusted and believe in him.  If I don't study my bible for a week, I have given my flesh permission to take over and have fun.  That's why we're all related and in the body of Christ through Christ but our personal relationship is different.  

Pooh, read 1 John 1:5-10. This helps to remind us that yep we are Christians and should act accordingly but if we say we don't sin anymore, we lie and the truth is not in us.  There are a lot of so-called Christians going around and saying, "I no longer sin because I'm in Christ" Well, they just lied.  And the reason why I said so-called Christians because not everyone that say I'm a Christian is a Christian.  

Ok I got to get back to work.  Love ya sis.


----------



## Guitarhero (May 20, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> How can any of you talk about refraining from sin when you have preach all over this forum that "Christians can never stop sinning until they die"???




Because it's part of the process to heaven.  You will sin, as will everyone else.  If G-d gave us reconciliation with Him and He's naming us among His friends, then there you have it.  His friends will sin.  He said to persevere until the end of it all (our lives).  That entails confessing sin and repentance.  One is still going to commit trangressions.  How does one know s/he is His friend?  By getting back up again, repentance, trying it again - the right way.  Btw, I don't know about anyone else in here, but I raise my hand as a sinner.  

If my kid sins against my rules, is he no longer my son?  Absolutely not.  But he'll face punishment until he corrects himself.  I still love and claim him as mine.  Will he continue to break some kind rule in future?  He sure will because he's a human being.  You can take the bible literally sometimes, but no so at other times.  No camel passes through the eye of a needle but there is a moral in the story.  

People often attempt to remove the humanity of the christian from his faith walk.  If you find someone who says s/he doesn't sin, run fast.  That person is a sinner and a liar.  And I'll tell you from my religion's perspective...everyone who is baptised is a christian.  Are they all "good" christians?  No.  Is everyone who attends weekly obligation of the mass absolutely free of sin?  Absolutely not, not even the priest because they also go to confession.  "L-rd, I am not worthy to receive You, but only say the word and I shall be healed."


----------



## Guitarhero (May 20, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> There's really no distinction between the Church Goer and the true Christian if they both practice sin.  Can you or anyone here that can honestly say that you don't "practice sin"???




Poohbear, are you a christian and/or a sinner?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 20, 2011)

Um ...I dont not have a lifestyle of sin...


----------



## Poohbear (May 20, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Um ...I dont not have a lifestyle of sin...



So you're saying you do have a lifestyle of sin?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 20, 2011)

That's exactly what I am saying...As God shows me what it is wrong, I put those things away. See what we really need to talk about is the power of the Holy Ghost...I hear all this talk about not sinning, but the thing that keeps me from not sinning the Spirit of God, it constrains and conforms me


----------



## Poohbear (May 21, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Poohbear, are you a christian and/or a sinner?



I don't know anymore ... 

Sent from my SPH-M910 using SPH-M910


----------



## makeupgirl (May 21, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> I don't know anymore ...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using SPH-M910


 
I'm sorry baby sister that you don't know anymore.  I sincerely believe that you are apart of the body of Christ.  Satan does have a way of planting seeds of doubts in the believer.  Let me ask you a few questions:

Do you believe that Jesus died on the cross for your sins?

Do you believe that he was buried and believe that he rosed from the dead?

Do you believe that Jesus is the way the truth and the life?

Do you believe that Jesus is God, the 2nd member of the Godhead as God the Son and that he was God in the flesh when he was here on earth?

Have you sincerely confess that you are a sinner to God and that you need his forgiveness and by faith ask Jesus to come into your life and save you and become the Lord and Savior of your life?

Before you answer this to us, ask yourself these questions.  Ask God to help your unbelief and the confusion that your feeling right now.  Baby sister, if you have sincerely answered yes to the questions I've asked, then you are a Christian.  A born again believer saved by the blood of the Lamb.  Apart of the body of Christ, his church, his bride.  You have also received the indwelling of the Holy Spirit, leading and guiding you into all truths.  We have received the comforter because Jesus knew that we could not live the christian life by our own strength.  

I'm going to keep you in my prayers and pray that the Holy Spirit will lead and guide you.


----------



## Poohbear (May 22, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> I'm sorry baby sister that you don't know anymore.  I sincerely believe that you are apart of the body of Christ.  Satan does have a way of planting seeds of doubts in the believer.  Let me ask you a few questions:
> 
> Do you believe that Jesus died on the cross for your sins?
> 
> ...



makeupgirl

To answer your first four questions, the answer would be I am not for sure anymore. I believe there's a God but I don't know about the whole Jesus story anymore. 

To answer the fifth question you asked, yes, I have confessed that I am a sinner in need of forgiveness and asking Him to come back into my life, but I keep sinning.  I feel like Jesus hasn't saved me because of sin. Even the 'smallest' sin I feel bad about. Also, bad things keep happening. There are some challenges that I believe God has put before me that I am not being successful. 

Sent from my SPH-M910 using SPH-M910


----------



## ktykaty (May 22, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> @makeupgirl
> 
> To answer your first four questions, the answer would be I am not for sure anymore. I believe there's a God but I don't know about the whole Jesus story anymore.
> 
> ...



@ Poohbear,  
there's a difference between conviction and accusation. Satan is our accuser. The Holy Spirit convicts us.
accusation: I wanna run from Jesus and hide in shame.
conviction: I wanna run to Jesus and weep.
So Which one are you experimenting ?

If you were catholic, I'd recommand a good 5 days of retreat in silence to get you back on track. I don't know are protestant do it. But do you have a christian support group in real life ? Are there people around you that you do trust and who are christians ? 
I feel like I cannot help you because I'm too far away. Ask Jesus/God/the Holy Spirit for help. You really need Him to love you.

I'll pray for you.


----------



## makeupgirl (May 23, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> @makeupgirl
> 
> To answer your first four questions, the answer would be I am not for sure anymore. I believe there's a God but I don't know about the whole Jesus story anymore.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, so you know what to do to give your life to Christ to receive the free gift of salvation.  You just have to complete those questions by confessing and talking to God.  

You say you keep sinning?  We all have that problem.  I just got mad a few mins ago and even though it's not a sin to get angry, I got angry at the person, instead of the action.  1 John 1:9 says that if we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.  

Bad things keep happening....Being a Christian is not easy and throughout the new testament it is written that it will not be easy.  In fact, we as Christians are suppose to rejoice in our infirmities, rejoice and praise God in our suffering and persecution.  In fact, we're not to be surprised.  We're also going to be hated.  

Quick Testamony... Before I was saved 10 years ago, I was rarely sick.  Maybe a cold or flu here in there, depression, an occassional migraine, twisted ankle and I had mad energy.  I gave my life to Christ December 16, 2001 at age 20 after living in California for 1 1/2 years with my aunt trying to figure out who I was.  While I was out there I was searching. I didn't know or realize I had a void in my life that required the saving grace from Jesus Christ.  I didn't realize that I was a sinner.  So, maybe like a year after being a Christian, my depression came back and it escalated over the years to the point where I was admitted at one point after struggling after being raped; also 3 years after that (2 years ago as of now) I was properly diagnoised with Bipolar type 2.  I also had migraines more frequently at one point.  I blacked out while driving (luckily a tire was just busted) from an incomming migraine.  I was diagnoised from pre-diabetes to full blown type 2 diabetes, high blood pressure, high cholerstral (I can't spell, lol).  I now have ADD, endometrosis, PCOS, Epstein-Bar Virus in my system (I also had mono when I was 18 which ironically became a precurser of what was to come), and I also have a skin picking implusive disorder (I don't realize I'm doing it sometimes).  

I also experienced losing 3 members of my immediate family (both grandfathers and my father).  I experienced being raped by a neighbor at my first apartment on my own.  I have bad credit.  I have experienced my sister have seizures for 3 years (she's been seizure free for 3 years now) and witness both my mother and sister being diagnoised with Fibromylgia.  I witness my dad in a coma and had only 10 % of his heart working after a heart attack 3 years ago (He died from a massive back to back one last year).  I was emotionally and verbally abused by my stepfather and I witness him do the same thing to my mom and sister.  This year, my graduation date has been set back because of things beyond my control at my job and I wasn't allowed to have tuition reimbursement to continue school.  

Why am I telling you this?  Because somewhere along the line in my spiritual growth and I am still growing.  God let me know that he is God and he is the joy and strength of my life and through it all I needed to learn to trust and depend upon him.  He also let me know that just because I was now apart of his family that it wasn't recess.  Life day to day will be a struggle because Satan is always at work trying to make those who have turned to Christ bad in God's eyes.  

If there is one thing I remember from early bible study at my church a few years back is that What is not tested, cannot be trusted.  We're constantly going to be tested because God needs to see where we are in our relationship with him (he knows already he want us to grow and trust him and to see if we put our trust in him or in man/ourselves)  So if someone hates you, count it a joy.  If you're suffering, count it a joy.  If you're tired and heavy laden, count it a joy.  Why?  Because the Father always have a plan and he said he would not suffer us to be tempted above that we're able.  

You'll be fine Poohbear because you have a Heavenly Father that never sleeps nor slumbers.  Talk to him about your fears, your doubts, the bad things that happen.  We're suppose to cast our cares upon him.  

Here are scriptures for you:  Love you and I will keep you in my prayers.  

1 John 1:9 *9*If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.

1 Peter 4:12-14 *12*Beloved, think it not strange concerning the fiery trial which is to try you, as though some strange thing happened unto you: 

*13*But rejoice, inasmuch as ye are partakers of Christ's sufferings; that, when his glory shall be revealed, ye may be glad also with exceeding joy.  *14*If ye be reproached for the name of Christ, happy are ye; for the spirit of glory and of God resteth upon you: on their part he is evil spoken of, but on your part he is glorified.

2 Tim 3:12 
*12*Yea, and all that will live godly in Christ Jesus shall suffer persecution.

1 John 3:13 
*13*Marvel not, my brethren, if the world hate you. 

1 Cor 10:13 
*13*There hath no temptation taken you but such as is common to man: but God is faithful, who will not suffer you to be tempted above that ye are able; but will with the temptation also make a way to escape, that ye may be able to bear it.

Matt 5:10-12 


*10*Blessed are they which are persecuted for righteousness' sake: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven. 
*11*Blessed are ye, when men shall revile you, and persecute you, and shall say all manner of evil against you falsely, for my sake.  *12*Rejoice, and be exceeding glad: for great is your reward in heaven: for so persecuted they the prophets which were before you.

John 16:33 
*33*These things I have spoken unto you, that in me ye might have peace. In the world ye shall have tribulation: but be of good cheer; I have overcome the world.

Rom 8:9 
*9*But ye are not in the flesh, but in the Spirit, if so be that the Spirit of God dwell in you. Now if any man have not the Spirit of Christ, he is none of his.

1 Peter 1:6-8 


*6*Wherein ye greatly rejoice, though now for a season, if need be, ye are in heaviness through manifold temptations: 
*7*That the trial of your faith, being much more precious than of gold that perisheth, though it be tried with fire, might be found unto praise and honour and glory at the appearing of Jesus Christ:  *8*Whom having not seen, ye love; in whom, though now ye see him not, yet believing, ye rejoice with joy unspeakable and full of glory:

James 1:2-4 


*2*My brethren, count it all joy when ye fall into divers temptations; 
*3*Knowing this, that the trying of your faith worketh patience.  *4*But let patience have her perfect work, that ye may be perfect and entire, wanting nothing.

2 Cor 4:16-18 *16*For which cause we faint not; but though our outward man perish, yet the inward man is renewed day by day. 

*17*For our light affliction, which is but for a moment, worketh for us a far more exceeding and eternal weight of glory;  *18*While we look not at the things which are seen, but at the things which are not seen: for the things which are seen are temporal; but the things which are not seen are eternal.

I also challenge you to read Job and also study Paul's life from Act to Timothy.  Both of them can tell you about sufferings and trials and tribulations and persecutions.  Also, read about Jesus' suffering on the cross and the events leading up to his death, when he was mocked, breaten, ridculed, etc.  Jesus knows our every weakness because he has been there.  

I'm going to leave now but the Lord placed this on my heart to respond in like manner.  I'll keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## Poohbear (May 24, 2011)

makeupgirl, thank you so much for your testimony and scriptures. It was very helpful.   The book of Job is a good read.

It's just that when people say "we all have a problem with sin" or "no one can stop sinning", it makes me feel like it's okay to sin when I know in my heart it's not. It's been very conflicting in my heart. That's why it makes me question whether or not I am born of God or not. Then you have people who say "being good" is not enough either.


----------



## Poohbear (May 24, 2011)

ktykaty said:


> @ Poohbear,
> there's a difference between conviction and accusation. Satan is our accuser. The Holy Spirit convicts us.
> accusation: I wanna run from Jesus and hide in shame.
> conviction: I wanna run to Jesus and weep.
> ...


ktykaty - To answer your first question, I would say I have experienced both accusation and conviction according to your terms above.

No, I do not have a Christian support group in real life. I am someone that is very to myself. 90% of the time, I am alone and by myself. I have family and friends but I don't get good Christian support really.  My dad is a pastor and we have conflicting views about certain things in the Bible which makes it hard to have Christian support. My mom is quiet and reserved like me and pretty much feels like "whatever makes you happy" when it comes to anything. My 2 younger siblings have started to feel like me about church. They still believe but I've noticed they are starting to question their beliefs as well.  I also have a boyfriend but usually get to see him on weekends since we live in different cities. We've talked on the phone about religious beliefs but not alot.  I used to go to church regularly every Sunday but stopped back in July of 2010 because of my disagreements with my father. I was going to the church that he is the pastor of.


----------



## Papoose (May 24, 2011)

Good morning ladies. Thank you for sharing your testimonies. I really needed it.

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Guitarhero (May 24, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> @ktykaty - To answer your first question, I would say I have experienced both accusation and conviction according to your terms above.
> 
> No, I do not have a Christian support group in real life. I am someone that is very to myself. 90% of the time, I am alone and by myself. I have family and friends but I don't get good Christian support really.  My dad is a pastor and we have conflicting views about certain things in the Bible which makes it hard to have Christian support. My mom is quiet and reserved like me and pretty much feels like "whatever makes you happy" when it comes to anything. My 2 younger siblings have started to feel like me about church. They still believe but I've noticed they are starting to question their beliefs as well.  I also have a boyfriend but usually get to see him on weekends since we live in different cities. We've talked on the phone about religious beliefs but not alot.  I used to go to church regularly every Sunday but stopped back in July of 2010 because of my disagreements with my father. I was going to the church that he is the pastor of.



The faith is meant to be lived in community, not alone.  I know that people give advice on here about hearing from G-d on your own...but this is not the way He has given us the faith.  You need a good community of support all around you.  I suggest you go and find that and not worry about what your father says, you are a grown woman now.


----------



## Poohbear (May 24, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> The faith is meant to be lived in community, not alone.  I know that people give advice on here about hearing from G-d on your own...but this is not the way He has given us the faith.  You need a good community of support all around you.  I suggest you go and find that and not worry about what your father says, you are a grown woman now.



Guitarhero - I no longer worry about what my father says. That ended last year.  But now that I have left his church and am on my own, I still have not been able to find a Christian support group. I have visited a few churches but I feel no connection or trust in the churches I have visited. I know it takes time but I'm going to these churches by myself since I live in this town by myself. My friends and family live in other cities. I live in the town where I work which can be miserable sometimes. But then again, I could no longer stay at my father's church even though my brother and mother go there too. Even there, I felt no connection or trust in the people.  Hopefully something will come my way. Talking one-on-one from time-to-time with my close family and friends and boyfriend does help but it's not consistent since I don't live in the same area as them.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (May 24, 2011)

CoilyFields said:


> My youth pastors said this to us: "Many people want Jesus to be their savior...but they don't all want Him to be their Lord."
> 
> *We like to accept the gift that Jesus gave...accept him as our savior but when it comes to doing what he says and living how he wants...He can keep alla dat!...save me but then leave me alone*...


 So true, people open their ears for the good stuff and close it for the bad stuff( stop fornicating, forgive your enemies and tithe)......


----------



## ktykaty (May 24, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> @ktykaty - To answer your first question, I would say I have experienced both accusation and conviction according to your terms above.
> 
> No, I do not have a Christian support group in real life. I am someone that is very to myself. 90% of the time, I am alone and by myself. I have family and friends but I don't get good Christian support really.  My dad is a pastor and we have conflicting views about certain things in the Bible which makes it hard to have Christian support. My mom is quiet and reserved like me and pretty much feels like "whatever makes you happy" when it comes to anything. My 2 younger siblings have started to feel like me about church. They still believe but I've noticed they are starting to question their beliefs as well.  I also have a boyfriend but usually get to see him on weekends since we live in different cities. We've talked on the phone about religious beliefs but not alot.  I used to go to church regularly every Sunday but stopped back in July of 2010 because of my disagreements with my father. I was going to the church that he is the pastor of.



Poohbear,
As we say in the RCC, a lonely christian is a christian in danger. 
It seems to me that you are both struggling with some doctrinal stuff and being under attack.
You really really need Jesus as your best friend. You can talk to Him like you would talk to a family member. He is not only our Lord and Savior, He is also our brother. 
I'm an introvert. I don't have lot of friends. I like to stay by myself. But, when I feel lonely and want to have a chat, I start a conversation with Jesus who is my BFF or with my heavenly father. They are always willing to listen to me and to talk.


----------



## Poohbear (May 24, 2011)

ktykaty said:


> Poohbear,
> As we say in the RCC, a lonely christian is a christian in danger.
> It seems to me that you are both struggling with some doctrinal stuff and being under attack.
> You really really need Jesus as your best friend. You can talk to Him like you would talk to a family member. He is not only our Lord and Savior, He is also our brother.
> I'm an introvert. I don't have lot of friends. I like to stay by myself. But, when I feel lonely and want to have a chat, I start a conversation with Jesus who is my BFF or with my heavenly father. They are always willing to listen to me and to talk.



ktykaty - I'm introverted too....99%!    I too have a small circle of friends and do not care to have many friends like most other people do. I like not having to deal with alot of people....I also tend to have a bit of social anxiety/awkwardness as well. But this is also my dilemma... when I was younger and really strong in my belief in Jesus, I felt like I was talking to Him and/or God whenever I was alone....even a few years ago. But now, I sometimes feel like I'm just silently talking to myself in my head. I don't know the difference between talking to Him and talking to myself. Maybe I am under attack because it can sometimes make me feel like I'm talking to an imaginary friend.


----------



## Poohbear (May 24, 2011)

NinasLongAmbition said:


> So true, people open their ears for the good stuff and close it for the bad stuff( stop fornicating, forgive your enemies and tithe)......



Yep, and see, this is the thing too... Christians have different ideas about certain things being the "bad stuff" and "good stuff" per se. For instance, I feel like fornication is a sin, however, I feel like "not tithing" is not a sin.

Going back to Church Goer vs. Christian..... I feel like the Church Goer would put more emphasis on tithing rather than not fornicating when it comes to Christian living.


----------



## ktykaty (May 25, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> @ktykaty - I'm introverted too....99%!    I too have a small circle of friends and do not care to have many friends like most other people do. I like not having to deal with alot of people....I also tend to have a bit of social anxiety/awkwardness as well. But this is also my dilemma... when I was younger and really strong in my belief in Jesus, I felt like I was talking to Him and/or God whenever I was alone....even a few years ago. But now, I sometimes feel like I'm just silently talking to myself in my head. I don't know the difference between talking to Him and talking to myself. Maybe I am under attack because it can sometimes make me feel like I'm talking to an imaginary friend.



One quick question, was He answering when you talked to Him ?


----------



## Poohbear (May 26, 2011)

ktykaty said:


> One quick question, was He answering when you talked to Him ?



ktykaty - I don't know!  I cannot tell the difference in myself talking to myself versus Him talking to me.


----------



## makeupgirl (May 26, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> @makeupgirl, thank you so much for your testimony and scriptures. It was very helpful.  The book of Job is a good read.
> 
> It's just that when people say "we all have a problem with sin" or "no one can stop sinning", it makes me feel like it's okay to sin when I know in my heart it's not. It's been very conflicting in my heart. That's why it makes me question whether or not I am born of God or not. Then you have people who say "being good" is not enough either.


 
I can definitely understand your confussion.  Just continue to talk to the Lord about how you're feeling but also keep studying his word.  That's where the growth comes from. Lets just put it this way, when we're filled with the Holy Spirit, we don't sin because asking the Holy Spirit to fill us at that moment is giving him complete control so that we do not get out of fellowship.  1 Thes 5:17 tells us to pray without ceasing.  So, pray for everything and anything, even when temptations fall upon you.  I had to do it a few mins ago, that the Lord will control my tongue.  I also need to ask him to take control of my thoughts as well.  

You'll be ok and you definitely have a strong support system here as well.


----------

